# Santiago, Vina del mar y Buenos aires 2011



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Thegeorge19 (Oct 29, 2009)

manba said:


>


Me pareció interesante esta imágen de ver cómo mezclaron la arquitectura antigua con lo moderno. Lindas fotos.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Thegeorge19 said:


> Me pareció interesante esta imágen de ver cómo mezclaron la arquitectura antigua con lo moderno. Lindas fotos.


Pienso exactamente lo mismo compañero, por eso me llamó bastante la atención ese edificio y decidí tomarle la foto.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Uno de los sectores mas interesantes de Santiago .....


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

*Excelente ejemplo de cultura *ciudadana :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Santiago es una ciudad hermosa, no obstante también hay sectores que no son muy un deleite para la vista como estos, en la vía para salir a Viña del Mar.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

*Ya se viene Viña del Mar.

La entrada no es muy agradable, el centro es normal ....*




*Pero luego la escena va cambiando hacía una bella y agradable ciudad costera*





Esperen pronto mas imagenes de la bella Viña


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

No logro ver las ultimas 2 fotos...


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

*Más de Viña del Mar ....*


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Juan02 (Feb 6, 2010)

que buenas fotos!! muchas gracias, que bueno que te haya gustado mi pais, un abrazo a todos los colombianos, saludos!


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

Solucione lo de arriba , saludos a Colombia


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Juan02 said:


> que buenas fotos!! muchas gracias, que bueno que te haya gustado mi pais, un abrazo a todos los colombianos, saludos!


Sí, Chile es un país muy bonito, me gustó bastante la tranquilidad de Viña y la hermosa arquitectura de Santiago. Son un buen ejemplo para Latinoamerica.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Joze SA said:


> Solucione lo de arriba , saludos a Colombia


Que bien compañero, lo mejor de Viña está por venir, la bella Av Perú.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## CdoMchile (Nov 18, 2010)

no pasate por valpaiso?


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

*Por Palermo .....*


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

El jardín Japonés, una de las zonas verdes mas bellas de Buenos Aires .


----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

Estubieron buenas las de Palermo


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Joze SA (Dec 20, 2009)

Lindo hilo , tampoco comparto que Buenos Aires sea tan asi, pero tu eres el que la visitaste y estamos deacuerdo en que el Jardin es bellisimo, buen aporte.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Esta toma de Buenos Aires desde el jardín japonés me gusta mucho


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

Bueno, precioso hilo. Lindas fotos, seguí posteando, me han gustado mucho. Buenos Aires y Santiago son magistrales...

Ahora, dejame preguntarte, que es eso de "pensaba que era Europa"? Hey, estamos en Latinoamérica. Que estemos mejores no significa que somos la gran cosa. Tanto Chile como Argentina son países subdesarrollados. Es verdad que la pulcritud de Santiago es algo impresionante, pero me parece que Buenos Aires es la segunda mejor capital latinoamericana en urbanismo, arquitectura - la histórica, subjetivamente, me parece la mejor - limpieza... Otra cosa que puede llevar uno a pensar que estás de mala onda con la ciudad es el coment de la inseguridad. Solo por decirte, Santiago tiene una tasa de inseguridad más alta que la de Buenos Aires - homicídios, por ejemplo. Robos en los puntos turísticos se pasan en todos los lugares, incluso Europa. Es comunísimo oir de gente que fué robada en Lisboa, París o Barcelona, por ejemplo. 

La verdad comparto de la opinión sobre el subte y Buenos Aires si se ve una mugre en algunos sectores - no toda la ciudad - aunque creo que fuiste muy mala onda con la ciudad por lo que se nota en sus comentários del parque automotor, por ejemplo. Tener autos viejos no significa que el parque automotor lo sea viejo y además está modernizandose a cada año. Acordate los malos tiempos que fueron hasta el 2006 para Argentina. 

Saludos.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

yo no sé por qué a algunos argentinos les sorprende lo que dijo manba, es más o menos lo que pienso yo, no lo habia querido decir en este foro porque puede malinterpretarse o prestarse para peleas y nacionalismos baratos, pero para mi santiago es superior en muchos o la mayoria de los aspectos urbanos a buenos aires. y no lo digo con mala onda al país ni nada, de hecho a su vez me parece mendoza mejor que santiago en varios aspectos (en otros no). lo que sí buenos aires tiene un plus en tener mejor noche, más eventos culturales, es una ciudad muy movida en ese tipo de cosas, se ven mejores minas, todo eso es un plus muy grande, se come mejor carne, los garzones y en general los que te atienden lo hacen mejor, pero todo lo que dijo manba es totalmente cierto, buenos aires nunca me pareció la super ciudad hermosa de la que me habían hablado (ojo, que muchisima gente aca en chile va a decir que prefiere mil veces buenos aires a stgo, no es por nacionalismos que lo digo). me pareció urbanamente no bonita, muchos edificios feos incluso en barrios buenos, no bien tenidos, también tuve una experiencia semidelictual la primera vez que fui solo (un tipo me pedía plata pero de manera casi intimidatoria frente al obelisco un sábado a las 13:00 hrs. fue entre manguear y robo), un taxista me cobró un ojo de la cara por un trayecto que no valia ni la mitad (lo supe después), etc. cosas que nunca me han pasado en stgo. de hecho llegar a retiro en bus en si ya era medio decadente. como digo, no tengo mala onda con argentina y algunas ciudades del interior de arg. me parecen muy superiores a las chilenas (Mendoza sobre todo), pero en sí buenos aires nunca me gustó como un todo (aun teniendo partes bonitas y parques lindos).
otra cosa, santiago me parece extremadamene segura. hay robos y todo pero puedes pasar la vida entera en la ciudad y nunca ver ninguno.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

snowland said:


> Bueno, precioso hilo. Lindas fotos, seguí posteando, me han gustado mucho. Buenos Aires y Santiago son magistrales...
> 
> Ahora, dejame preguntarte, que es eso de "pensaba que era Europa"? Hey, estamos en Latinoamérica. Que estemos mejores no significa que somos la gran cosa. Tanto Chile como Argentina son países subdesarrollados. Es verdad que la pulcritud de Santiago es algo impresionante, pero me parece que Buenos Aires es la segunda mejor capital latinoamericana en urbanismo, arquitectura - la histórica, subjetivamente, me parece la mejor - limpieza... Otra cosa que puede llevar uno a pensar que estás de mala onda con la ciudad es el coment de la inseguridad. Solo por decirte, Santiago tiene una tasa de inseguridad más alta que la de Buenos Aires - homicídios, por ejemplo. Robos en los puntos turísticos se pasan en todos los lugares, incluso Europa. Es comunísimo oir de gente que fué robada en Lisboa, París o Barcelona, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...


Compañero solo dí mi opinión de lo que me había parecido la ciudad.

Primero que todo, la comparé con Europa porque en las agencias de viajes la venden como la más Europea de las capitales latinoamericanas, algunos decían que era la París del sur y por supuesto al verla no me pareció ninguna ciudad europea que yo haya conocido. Es verdad que su arquitectura sí es muy europea pero hasta allí, lo demás no se parece al viejo continente.
Dije que la ciudad tenía cosas muy interesantes que me llamaron la atención como el sector de los parques por palermo, la plaza Italia. Puerto madero es bello, la ciudad tiene unas lindas avenidad y es muy cosmopolita.
Pero también soy muy sincero al decir que me pareció muy sucia, inclusive en el centro, que es el principal sitio donde están los turistas.

Es verdad que en las ciudades europeas hay robos, principalmente carteristas, pero en Bs As tuve la negativa oportunidad de presenciar robos, raponeo y eso es mas impactante que un carterista, ya que solo te das cuenta cuando te llevas la mano al bolsillo y te das cuenta que no tienes tu billetera. Pero ver a los ladrones correr con el bolso de alguien es mas llamativo e impacta negativamente.
En cuanto al parque automotor lo comparo con otros paises latinos en los cuales he estado como Brasil, Ecuador, Colombia y Chile y me parece que el de Bs As es de lejos el mas viejo. Todavía ruedan carros muy viejos y en muy mal estado. Por supuesto que en otros paises también hay carros viejos, pero me parece que no en la proporción de Bs As.

No creo que sea mala onda, es solo mi opinión y como ves muchos otros la comparten , tú mismo concuerdas conmigo en cuanto a lo del subte.
Fui claro que no quería que la gente se molestera, solo es mi opinión, subjetiva por supuesto, claro también tu opinión es subjetiva y no necesariamente debo coincidir contigo en todo.

Me alegra que te hayan gustado las fotos, pronto termino con el jardín japonés y subo unas cuantas de Puerto Madero.

Saludos.


----------



## 2459388 (May 28, 2011)

Muy buen thread...me gustaron mucho tus fotos, las vi todas...
Lástima que se preste para discusión lo que opinaste de Baires, creo que hay que ser respetuosos con el parecer ajeno...
Tolerancia chicos!


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

2459388 said:


> Muy buen thread...me gustaron mucho tus fotos, las vi todas...
> Lástima que se preste para discusión lo que opinaste de Baires, creo que hay que ser respetuosos con el parecer ajeno...
> Tolerancia chicos!


De acuerdo.
Me alegra que te hayan gustado las fotos. Gracias por tu opinión.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## santiagoskycraper (Jul 12, 2010)

Me interesa el tema de discusión y quiero hacer mi aporte. Aclaro, y creo que es importante hacerlo, que soy porteño y por razones personales conozco mucho Santiago de Chile, ciudad que visito periódicamente desde el año 1999. También conozco el resto de Chile, desde Arica a Punta Arenas. Vamos por partes.

El centro de Buenos Aires: coincido con el amigo colombiano con que es sucio e inseguro. Me tocó trabajar hasta hace pocos meses en una oficina en Maipú y Sarmiento (pleno microcentro), salía tarde - tipo once de la noche - y el espectáculo era de lo más decadente: gente buscando cartones, jóvenes de aspecto amenazante, bolsas de basura abiertas y todo el asqueroso contenido desparramado en las calles, sensación de que en cualquier momento te pueden asaltar. Peatonales como Lavalle y Florida absolutamente decadentes (sobre todo Lavalle) con muchísimos vendedores ambulantes y proxenetas. Ahora bien, el estado del centro no es tanto el reflejo de la decadencia de la ciudad sino un problema "urbanístico-social". Buenos Aires, y en esto coinciden todos los analistas internacionales, está floreciendo como hace décadas no lo hace. Su centro es un asco porque pasa lo que en las ciudades norteamericanas, es un downtown, puras oficinas que de noche se vacían y no quedan vecinos, es tierra de nadie, para la gente el centro es un ir, tocar, y volver despavoridos a sus barrios mucho más agradables. Entiendo al amigo colombiano porque mil veces pensé ¿Y acá hay tantos hoteles? Que imagen "tipo Bronx" que se deben llevar los turistas!!! En fín, es dificil de solucionar el tema del centro.

Buenos Aires ciudad decepcionante, con subtes horribles y parque automotor viejo:

Acá ya no coincido. Buenos Aires es una ciudad fascinante en pleno crecimiento económico, en cada cuadra de los barrios donde viven los porteños (no el centro) hay una obra donde se erigirá un nuevo edificio y muchas veces de diseño. Tiene una inmensa oferta gastronómica y cultural, muy por encima del resto de los países iberoamericanos. Por cultural no me refiero a un malabarista en la calle sino espectaculos teatrales (musicales, por ejemplo) de nivel mundial, conciertos también de nivel mundial, librerias reconocidas internacionalmente, una movida musical tremenda, inmensos kioscos de revistas, etc etc etc. El subte, sí, es viejo ¿Y como no va a serlo si se empezó a construir a principios del siglo XX? Tampoco es reflejo de nada malo que sea viejo, y no esté resplandeciente. Si el amigo colombiano conoce (como creo que dijo conocer) Europa habrá constatado que los subtes de París, Londres y Berlín (subtes en los que viajé) no son más pulcros ni modernos en general que el de BS AS. De hecho, en las estaciones de metro de parís y Londres he visto por todos lados charcos de orina que no son comunes en Baires. Y en el de Berlin la mayoria de los vagones son viejos y ruidosos, algunos hasta con interior de madera (y he ido en 2010) y sin embargo no creo que podamos decir ¡Que decadente Berlin! ¡Que decadente Paris y Londres!. Además me sorprende que siendo colombiano te sientas tan decepcionado por nuestro subte. Conozco perfecto tu país por razones laborales (Bogotá, Medellín, Cartagena, Cucuta, etc) y las ciudades colombianas están infectadas de pequeños buses viejos y destartalados con gente colgada gritando la direccion ala que se dirigen sin paradas establecidas y con un aspecto realmente subdesarrollado. Entonces, viniendo de un pais donde eso es la mayor parte del transporte público te decepciona el subte de baires por ser viejo, acá te podés tomar un colectivo (bus) que en general son flotas modernas, con paradas, con maquina de moneda o tarjeta magnética y a cualquier hora. ¿Vos te tomarías un bus en Bogotá a la una de la mañana? ¡Ni loco! salís acribillado seguro. Acá sin embargo es normal. Porque es mil veces más segura la Buenos Aires que te dio miedo a Bogotá y en cifras está un poco por encima en insegura que Santiago que a su vez es más insegura que Montevideo. Aun asi, son por lejos las tres ciudades más seguras de America Latina. 

Tercero: el caracter europeo de Buenos Aires.

De nuevo lo mismo: viniendo de Colombia y encima conociendo Europa (como decis conocer) no hay chances de que Buenos Aires no te haya parecido como mínimo "bastante europea". Primero es una ciudad mucho más mezclada socialmente que las latinas, donde impera el modelo californiano o sudafricano de division tajante de clases. Por eso Stgo de Chile asombra tanto al viajero porque es una ciudad espectacularmente partida en clases, donde si uno se queda - como en general se queda el turista - en Las Condes, Vitacura o Providencia el nivel de vida es mucho más alto que el de cualquier ciudad media de Europa y hay sectores de Las Condes donde uno se siente en Beverly Hills pero tambien hay en santiago gigantescos barrios de casas de madera, con callejones de dos metros de ancho, y sucios a mas no poder. Pero claro, eso los turistas no lo ven. 
Por otra parte, Bs As es europea por su arquitectura, por sus costumbres - que sea una ciudad caminable, con cafecitos, donde hasta la gente de plata camina hasta la verduleria en la esquina se compra unos tomates y despues se va con la bolsita a esperar el bus, etc. 
Buenos Aires es una ciudad europea por esencia y no por influencia. Y por eso es seguramente con Montevideo la capital latinoamericana más europea. ¿Y porque por esencia y no influencia? Porque el 90_% de los porteños son descendientes de europeos llegados como mucho hace 120 años, de españoles, italianos (por eso la hiperpoblacion de pizzerias y heladerias) ingleses, irlandeses (la fiesta de san patricio es multitudinaria hasta con cortes de calles), rusos, judios, alemanes (etc). ¿No es logico entonces que una ciudad hecha por europeos sea europea? No hay ningún misterio en eso. Por algo todos los europeos que conocen BS AS y sobre todo los que vienen bajando de otros paises latinos, se sorprenden que se sienten en casa. Y hasta por un tema étnico. En cambio por ejemplo Stgo de Chile es una ciuda de tipo norteamericana por influencia porque que yo sepa los abuelos de los santiaguinos no son nacidos en Idaho, Milwakee, Oklahoma o Seattle. Sino que la mayoría son mestizos de larga data con pequeñas minorias de inmigrantes europeos. Y nada - esto no me lo pueden negar los santiaguinos - como tener rasgos europeos en esa ciudad. Estan todos en la clase alta. 
Además Bs As es una ciudad tipo europea por la cantidad de inmigrantes que recibe año a año. Un dato: en toda la metropolis (doce millones de personas) viven dos millones de extranjeros. El 80% de las favelas, villas miserias, son habitadas por extranjeros. Segun datos de sus embajadas en Argentina hay TRES millones de bolivianos, dos de paraguayos, quinientos mil peruanos y quinientos mil chilenos, quinientos mil uruguayos y ahora, el nuevo fenómeno es que desde el 2005 a la fecha se multiplicó por ocho (800%) la cantidad de colombianos, aunque estos son en su mayoria estudiantes. Esa gigantezca inmigracion le da un perfil similar a las ciudades de Europa grandes que tambien son aluvionales. 

Por último: es casi cómico - aunque admito, muy original - que te hayas ido de tour a la Matanza. Para que los amigos chilenos entiendan: se fue a conocer "la provincia" yendo a Cerro Navia o Puente Alto. La zona más pobre y triste de Buenos Aires, donde se apilan cientos de miles de personas que vinieron a Buenos Aires desde provincias del norte o el extranjero buscando un futuro mejor y en general no lo encontraron. Y sí, Bs As tiene fractura social, está en el planeta tierra. Te recomiendo que la proxima vez que quieras conocer las provincias te vayas a algun pueblo de campo que son muy pintorescos y agradables. En fin, lo que une a Bs As y Stgo es que son, por mucha distancia, las ciudades con mayor PBI per cap del continente al sur del rio grande. http://www.lanacion.com.ar/893054-buenos-aires-entre-las-ciudades-mas-ricas-del-mundo. 

Ah, para terminar: me extraña que no te haya gustado Valparaiso. Es una de las ciudades más lindas del mundo, con una identidad y una belleza tremendas. Y además es seguro la ciudad mas de tipo europeo de Chile. Siempre me impresiono el parecido que tiene con una ciudad que amé: Lisboa. En fin, larguisimo post, abrazo a todos.


----------



## snowland (Aug 20, 2011)

santiagoskycraper said:


> Me interesa el tema de discusión y quiero hacer mi aporte. Aclaro, y creo que es importante hacerlo, que soy porteño y por razones personales conozco mucho Santiago de Chile, ciudad que visito periódicamente desde el año 1999. También conozco el resto de Chile, desde Arica a Punta Arenas. Vamos por partes.
> 
> El centro de Buenos Aires: coincido con el amigo colombiano con que es sucio e inseguro. Me tocó trabajar hasta hace pocos meses en una oficina en Maipú y Sarmiento (pleno microcentro), salía tarde - tipo once de la noche - y el espectáculo era de lo más decadente: gente buscando cartones, jóvenes de aspecto amenazante, bolsas de basura abiertas y todo el asqueroso contenido desparramado en las calles, sensación de que en cualquier momento te pueden asaltar. Peatonales como Lavalle y Florida absolutamente decadentes (sobre todo Lavalle) con muchísimos vendedores ambulantes y proxenetas. Ahora bien, el estado del centro no es tanto el reflejo de la decadencia de la ciudad sino un problema "urbanístico-social". Buenos Aires, y en esto coinciden todos los analistas internacionales, está floreciendo como hace décadas no lo hace. Su centro es un asco porque pasa lo que en las ciudades norteamericanas, es un downtown, puras oficinas que de noche se vacían y no quedan vecinos, es tierra de nadie, para la gente el centro es un ir, tocar, y volver despavoridos a sus barrios mucho más agradables. Entiendo al amigo colombiano porque mil veces pensé ¿Y acá hay tantos hoteles? Que imagen "tipo Bronx" que se deben llevar los turistas!!! En fín, es dificil de solucionar el tema del centro.
> 
> ...


:applause: :applause: :applause:

El subte de París es horrible hasta no más poder. Es bastante peor que el de Buenos Aires (la diferencia es que hay muchas líneas) :yes: :nuts: 

Santiago es una ciudad mucho más pulcra que Buenos Aires en sus principales puntos (además que todo el mobiliario es re nuevo), pero en lo general Santiago no es la gran cosa y Baires tampoco está hecha ****** - o sea, mugrienta (además no hay olor de orina como en París) - en todas las zonas. Hay que considerar que el urbanismo porteño es viejo y la ciudad nunca ha tenido buenos jefes de gobierno. Sin embargo, sus veredas y calles están bastante bien comparando a lo que hay en el resto de Latinoamérica.

Definitivamente no coincido con lo del parque automotor. Si hubiese visitado la ciudad en el 2005 ok, pero ahora no. Además, obvio que en Ecuador y Colombia no se ve tan malo. En Argentina, TODA LA GENTE tiene su auto particular. Asi que desde el villero de La Matanza hasta el adinerado de Nordelta. Por eso, la diferencia de modelos y mucho gente los mantiene por años sin cambiarlos. Sin embargo, efectivamente, el parque automotor está modernizándose mucho en los últimos años y creo que hay modelos que solo los encuentra en Chile. 

Me gusta que te hayas visitado La Matanza. Allí también hay buenas ciudades como Ramos Mejía. Pero debías haber conocido otros partidos más, desde los de la alta sociedad a los más humildes para llevar una opinión concreta del GBA (que te aseguro es de los peores puntos de Argentina).

Quizás estaba esperando dós países desarrollados y como Chile en lo general sabe como maquilar bien las ciudades - y no digo eso en mala onda, pero es verdad que son las más primermundistas de Latam aunque estén en la realidad como las argentinas y uruguayas, llevó una mala impresión de mi querido Buenos Aires. 

A mi me parece que los porteños tienen muy buen nível de vida y eso se nota.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Tremendos testamentos que hicieron:lol:
Lindas fotos de Baires:cheers:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

al final los argentinos son mejores porque son 90% blancos, todos los pobres son chilenos y en chile se esconde la pobreza en callejones de 2 metros para que no salgan a molestar a la gente extranjera que la visita. inteligentisima reflexión. si esto fuera en inglés tarían todos cagados de la risa. y comparar puente alto con la matanza no tiene precio.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

sur_les_etoiles said:


> Lo siento pero yo también conozco Santiago y tengo que coincidir con santiagoscraper, la fuerte fragmentación social es muy tangible, no se si sea tan extremo como Sudáfrica (no conozco Sudáfrica). Lo cierto es que no se puede negar que las ciudades chilenas y las argentinas son, en este aspecto muy diferentes, ni mejores , ni peores, distintas. Por cierto me gusta Santiago, aunque admito que no logro encontrarle una identidad definida como si la tiene BsAs, de hecho, prefiero mucho más a Valparaíso y su impronta que a Santiago. Las ciudades de la 5ta región me parecen fantásticas en verano (sobre todo las playas argentinas, Reñaca, y una playa al sur de Algarrobo que no me acuerdo el nombre, laguna verde puede ser?muy agradable).
> De Buenos Aires me gusta todo, hasta lo malo, es curioso por que a muchos nos pasa de quererla aún cuando notamos lo malo que en nuestras ciudades no se hace notar tanto, pero supongo que el "bs as tiene ese no se que" es del todo cierto, y atrapa. En BsAs es imposible aburrirse, virtualmente imposible.


son opiniones, como dije prefiero santiago por lejos a bsas. y por supuesto que son muy distintas las cds chilenas a las argentinas. extremadamente. ahora, si a alguien le gusta el shithole de valparaiso, todo bien son opiniones.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Plaza Italia.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Algunas tomas del jardín Botánico de Buenos Aires ...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Muy buenas las ultimas, la arquitectura de Baires es impactante


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

no hay nada que hacer que Buenos Aires, es BUENOS AIRES, gran metropoli.


----------



## ftcr92 (Jan 19, 2009)

manba said:


> Que bueno que te haya gustado Chile, en verdad es un pais bello e interesante para conocer. Santiago y Viña son ciudades muy lindas. Concuerdo contigo, Valparaiso tiene poco para ofrecer comparada con las otras 2 ciudades.
> Gracias por tus opiniones.


Hola, muy buenas fotos amigo, yo soy chileno, y tengo la suerte de conocer casi todo chile, incluyendo santiago, Valparaíso, viña del mar, además de buenos aires en argentina y un poco de peru, y concuerdo en que viña y santiago son ciudades muy ordenadas, pero te recomiendo a ti y a todos los que lean esto que busquen imagenes de valparaíso, que para mi, es la ciudad mas hermosa de chile, te recomiendo que si vuelves visites las partes mas hermosas de Valparaiso, que no las vi en tus fotos, la zona de plaza sotomayor, el centro historico, los alrededores del diario el mercurio de Valparaiso, y los cerros alegra, concepción y baron, entre muchisimos otros lugares como sus callejones en los cerros históricos, la casa "la sebastiana de neruda", la armada de chile, etc, etc, etc. Valparaíso tiene mucho que mostrar en cuanto a cultura, es la capital cultural de chile, Viña del mar es, sin desmerecerla, una ciudad hecha para el turismo, y Santiago es la capital, por lo que es mucho mas avanzada, pero Valparaiso es la cultura y el puerto principal, inspirador de canciones y poemas, y lugar de inspiración para grandes como Pablo Neruda. Saludos!


----------



## ftcr92 (Jan 19, 2009)

santiagoskycraper said:


> "al final los argentinos son mejores porque son 90% blancos, todos los pobres son chilenos y en chile se esconde la pobreza en callejones de 2 metros para que no salgan a molestar a la gente extranjera que la visita. inteligentisima reflexión. si esto fuera en inglés tarían todos cagados de la risa. y comparar puente alto con la matanza no tiene precio."
> 
> Nadie hizo alusión a qué los argentinos sean blancos y menos que ser blancos sea bueno o malo. Simplemente dije que los porteños descienden en su mayor parte de europeos y que por eso la ciudad es cultural, idiosincráticamente, arquitectónicamente, etc bastante europea- No sé que tiene eso de malo. Y tampoco dije que Chile fuera todo pobreza, sí que Santiago es urbanísticamente una ciudad de tipo sudafricana donde las clases prácticamemte no se mezclan y que eso genera en los turistas una imagen distorsionada de lo que realmente es. En todo caso, hay quienes preferirán el modelo urbanístico sudafricano y quienes prefieran el europeo. Fin del asunto.


hno:SANTIAGOSKYSCRAPER no se que tanto conoces chile, pero hay sistemas de subsidios y otros que resuelven por lo menos el tema habitacional, no hay gente que viva en la calle y no sea por elección propia, porque si no tienes ningún recurso puedes tener hasta una mediagua que es una vivienda de emergencia, o dormir en el hogar de cristo donde te dan comida y abrigo. En Baires vi lo que no he visto en ninguna ciudad chilena: familias enteras viviendo en la calle, y el nivel de vida en las poblaciones periféricas de chile no es tan precario como lo es en las villas de emergencia en Baires o en las favelas brasileñas, por algo chile es el país con mejor calidad de vida en latinoamercia y también con mas alta esperanza de vida. Saludos!


----------

